# بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى



## فقاقيع الهواء (3 أبريل 2007)

سلاو نعمه لكل الاحباء بالمنتدى
مشرفين واعضاء 
بقترح ان احنا نكمل المنظومه الجميله اللى فى المنتدى 
ونعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى علشان يستفاد منه كل العاملين بالخدمه
وحتى نتبادل الاراء والافكار _ يعنى لو انا عندى حفله فى الكنيسه ومحتاج ليها فقرات او
مسرحيه مروحش لحد غريب - على طول هلاقى فى المنتدى 
وانشاء الرب هكون اول واحد يشارك بموضوعات واسكتشات ومسرحيات وفقرات
انتوا عارفين العيد دااخل واكيد كل كنيسه بتجهز حفلاتها 
ياريت تقولولى رأيكم ايه ؟​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

فكرة عظيمة جدا  حتي ممكن يدخل فيه كل من هم من فرق التمثيل في الكنائس و يتبدلو الخبرات انا اوافق بشدة


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فكرة عظيمة جدا  حتي ممكن يدخل فيه كل من هم من فرق التمثيل في الكنائس و يتبدلو الخبرات انا اوافق بشدة




بجد بشكرك يا ملك على تأيدك الرائع :yahoo: :yahoo: 
وفعلا زى ماقلت كل الناس اللى فى فرق التمثيل فى كنائسهم ونبادل افكار وخبرات واراء 
انا كمان بفكر لما يتطور القسم نضم ليه كمان موضوعات عن كيف تنجح حفله او مهرجان
فى حاجات كتيييييييييير ممكن ننفع بعض فيها 
للمره التانيه بشكرك جدا جدا جدا يا ملك كل العقارب :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 
​


----------



## samer12 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

الرب يباركك ويبارك بعملك


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

يوجد في المنتدى قسم المرئيات, و اعتقد انه شامل و كافي لما تفضلتي بأقتراحه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## merola (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

انا عاجبانى الفكرة و ياريت تتعمل


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*



My Rock قال:


> يوجد في المنتدى قسم المرئيات, و اعتقد انه شامل و كافي لما تفضلتي بأقتراحه
> سلام و نعمة



أستاذى القدير واخى العزيز روك 
اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك بالفكره والاقتراح 
ثانيا قسم المرئيات لما تصفحته لاقيته عباره عن 
مجموعه افلام او ترانيم كليب 
لكن انا اقصد بالقسم ده انا احنا نوضع فقرات للحفلات 
او نحط اسكتشات ومسرحيات تنفع لمناسبات مختلفه 
ونتبادل فيها الافكار للكنائس وده مش هينقص من المنتادى
بل بالعكس ده زى ما قلت انه هيخلينى مش محتاج انى ادور بره المنتدى 
الجميل بتاعنا اللى بحس فعلا انه بيتى التانى 
وفى النهايه بشكرك تانى وياريت تشوف الموضوع من منظور تانى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*



merola قال:


> انا عاجبانى الفكرة و ياريت تتعمل



ربنا يخليكى يا ميرولا 
وانا فعلا متحمس للفكره ونفسى كلنا نفيد بعض
لان غالبا احنا كل سنه بنقعد ندور على فقرات جديده 
للحفلات بتاعتنا وندور على اسكتشات او مسرحيات تتعمل عندنا 
يكون ليها هدف تتقدم للكل 
واحنا فى الكنيسه عندنا فريق متكامل للمسرح لكن محتاجين الجديد والمفيد
ومحاتج نتبادل الافكار والخبرات مع بعض
وميرسى ليكى يا ميرولا على اهتمامك بالموضوع 
وصلى ان الفكره تتم وربنا يتمجد معانا
:new4: :new4: :new4: :new4:​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*



samer12 قال:


> الرب يباركك ويبارك بعملك




ربنا يخليك يا سمير وربنا يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس
:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:
​


----------



## Only Way Jesus (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

عزيزي الفاضل 
الاقتراح انا أويده و جميل فعلاً 
بس فعلاً هناك منتديات للمسرح الكنسي 
مثل فريق الخشبة المقدسة للمسرح الكنسي التجريبي 
www.holystage.com 
و له منتدي خاص به في كل ما يخص المسرح من نصوص و و خبرات في الاخراج و الديكور و الموسيقي  الخ .....
و له أيضاً منتدي خاص به www.holystage.com/vb
و هناك العديد من المنتديات الاخري 
مثل www.theatrech.com​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بقترح نعمل قسم للمسرح الكنسى*

فكره ممتازه   اتمنى  حدوثها


----------



## ALPEER EDWARD (6 أغسطس 2008)

عندك حق وكمان يطحط فية سيناريوهات وافكار مسرحيات


----------

